# Rome - The Eternal City



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

*Italy has changed. But Rome is Rome.*

*Robert De Niro*

Rome is definitely Rome. Which is why I decided to pay the wonderful place a second visit.

You can find my first thread here

1. Just like last time we once again begin in Piazza del Popolo. Once a place of executions and traveller's first view of Rome, today it is largely filled with tourists. 










2. Piazza del Popolo as seen from Pincio - one of the hills of Rome, however not one of the 7 hills.










3. Same.










4. Same place, same view, different day. It was raining for two days. Yeah I know rain in Rome? Dafuq?










5. St. Peter's Basilica. There was an open air mass going, I even saw the Pope!










6. The courtyard of Biblioteca Lancisiana. It was pouring it down like there's no tomorrow!










7. Can't remember exactly where this was, but somewhere in the old town, institute of sorts or something. The courtyard was filled with busts and life-size statues of Roman emperors. Good, bad, mad and dangerous!










8. Spot Hadrian!










9. Quattro Fontane. Too bad it was raining so hard. The fountains were commissioned by Pope Sixtus V and installed between 1588 and 1593. The figures of the four fountains represent the River Tiber (the symbol of Rome); the River Arno the symbol of Florence; the Goddess Diana; the symbol of Chastity; and the Goddess Juno, the symbol of Strength. The fountains of the Arno, Tiber, and Juno are the work of Domenico Fontana. The fountain of Diana was designed by the painter and architect Pietro da Cortona.










10. I guess I'll just have to come back again and take a decent shot.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

11. The Church of Santi Domenico e Sisto the campus church of the Pontifical University of St. Thomas Aquinas. Too bad it is often closed. The wall in the background is part of Villa Aldobrandini complex and it incorporates fortress-like wall, which I'd guess dates from the Dark Ages when anyone with money hid themselves in urban fortresses.










12. This one was taken from the church of Santi Domenico e Sisto. You can see the scale of the Villa Aldobrandini's wall more clearly here.










13. Santi Domenico e Sisto.










14. The church has a glacis wall too.










15. Villa Aldobrandini gardens.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice pictures, plan to go there this summer! :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

16. Oranges on the Aventine! I wonder if you can eat them.










17. Aventine. Spot the dome of St Peter's Basilica!










18. A secluded walled lane leading up the Aventine hill, feels almost like countryside here.










19. The view from the hill.










20. More.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Rome! :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Nightsky said:


> Nice pictures, plan to go there this summer! :cheers:


Hot and crowded I expect.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

though I've seen tons of photos of Rome, it still gives me pleasure to see more.


----------



## Buffalo Soldier (Jun 13, 2009)

El_Greco said:


> 7. Can't remember exactly where this was, but somewhere in the old town, institute of sorts or something. The courtyard was filled with busts and life-size statues of Roman emperors. Good, bad, mad and dangerous!


If I'm not mistaken that's Palazzo Mattei

Good series!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Buffalo Soldier said:


> If I'm not mistaken that's Palazzo Mattei Good series!


Oh right, thanks! We've discovered it completely by accident.



skylark said:


> though I've seen tons of photos of Rome, it still gives me pleasure to see more.


Thanks!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

21. Knights of Malta have their HQ here.










22.










23.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

24. Now a little walk in Trastevere. 










25.










26.










27.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Fantastic shots. Beautiful.


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

I'm loving the reportage style. Fantastic!

Btw, I don't know if it's just me but some of the images are not appearing, specially in post 4 and post 11.


----------



## Basnix (Sep 25, 2012)

^^ 
I experience the same issue.

Wonderful shots of Rome!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

You guys can't see some photos or entire posts? It all works fine for me. 

:dunno:


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

In my case, I can't see image 16. 17. 18. 25. 26. 27. However, I don't know if Basnix is having "exactly" the same issue.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

How strange! Everything works just fine for me. I wonder why it's so.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

tykho said:


> In my case, I can't see image 16. 17. 18. 25. 26. 27. However, I don't know if Basnix is having "exactly" the same issue.


I'm afraid it is the same for me; I can't see them either! :dunno:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Well, can you guys see those photos now?


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

28.










29.










30. The Basilica of Our Lady in Trastevere. The basic floor plan and wall structure of the church date back to the 340s.










31. Up close.


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

I can see them now. :yes:


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

Rome is always The Rome.....a museum of a city.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

It is a museum, but there's nothing wrong with that. Although I do think Rome could do with some contemporary stuff in its centre. The lifestyle, however, is great.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

32. Santa Cecilia in Trastevere. 1725 facade with the 12th century belltower.










33. Isola Tiberina. According to legend it was formed when the angry Romans threw the hated tyrants Tarquinius Superbus' body into the Tiber. It settled onto the bottom where dirt and silt accumulated around it and eventually formed Tiber Island. Lovely.










34.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

35. Pons Aemilius or Ponte Rotto (Broken bridge) is an old Roman bridge dating from the 142 BC. There used to be more of it but floods and then demolition had taken their toll.










36. Temple of Portunus 1st century BC.










37. The House of Crescentius - a 10th century tower house decorated with various Roman fragments.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

38. Some more ruins.










39. Theatre of Marcellus. Originally built in 13 BC but then over the centuries it became a private residence. Nowdays it's an apartment complex.










40. Santa Maria in Cosmedin 8th century.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I've not been to Rome, but definitely like the look of it. I'm wondering where do the city's rich and famous live? What are the suburbs like?


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Suburbs are mostly 8-10 storey blocks, so I'd guess the great and the good live in city centre or somewhere outside the city.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm always at awe every time I see photos of Rome.
I visited this eternal city for 4 -5 days and it was a great experience but of course it's not enough to really know the city.


----------



## Stravinsky (Jan 20, 2012)

El_Greco said:


> Same place, same view, different day. It was raining for two days. Yeah I know rain in Rome? Dafuq?


Rome gets more rain than London.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

capricorn2000 said:


> I'm always at awe every time I see photos of Rome. I visited this eternal city for 4 -5 days and it was a great experience but of course it's not enough to really know the city.


Agreed! Thanks for the comment! :cheers1:



Stravinsky said:


> Rome gets more rain than London.


I was half joking.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates from Rome :cheers:


----------



## skyscraperus (Dec 25, 2012)

Bravo


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Stunning pictures of an incredible city! kay:


----------



## worldwide70rm (Jul 27, 2007)

Amazing photos! and great photographer too...I would like to see some more 
Grazie 1000 El Greco


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks guys! Here's some more -

41. The wonderfully ancient Santi Quattro Coronati dating to the 4th century.










42.










43.










44.










45.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

46. Santo Stefano Rotondo built in 470. The interior is decorated with some very gruesome frescoes depicting torture and execution. I've never seen anything quite like it. Under the church there is a 2nd-century mithraeum.










47. San Gregorio Magno al Celio. 










48.










49.










50.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Really great photos!
Happy to see you didn't miss the Aventine and Caelian hills. They are two of the most charming spots in the city imho, still so many people completely ignore them. 
Better luck next time with the weather (yes, actually Rome is a quite rainy city, but shhh... don't say it out loud!).


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> I've not been to Rome, but definitely like the look of it. I'm wondering where do the city's rich and famous live? What are the suburbs like?


In Northern Rome, mostly. Neighborhoods such as Prati, Parioli and Vigna Clara.

Take a look at this thread for an hint of how Rome looks like outside the city centre.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=738938ù


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

El_Greco said:


> Agreed! Thanks for the comment! :cheers1:
> 
> 
> 
> I was half joking.


but way, way more sunshine hours :lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice new photos


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

kay:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

100. Pantheon.










101. The view from my hostel.










102. The famous view!










103. And during the day!










104. Castel Sant'Angelo.










105.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Just wow! I love Italy.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

106.










107. Italians love their cars a bit too much I think.










108.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Please keep posting, your photos are magnificent.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

And so I shall!

109.










110. Some view from the Gianicolo hill. Spot the snow on the mountains!










111.










112.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

113.










114.










115.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

116. Back on Pincio now.










117.










118.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

119. The light in Rome is amazing.










120.










121.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice new photos; well done :cheers:


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

122.










123. Which one is better? This...










124. Or this?


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

125. Fontana dell'Acqua Paola.










126. Bramante's Tempietto 1502.










127. Sant'Ivo alla Sapienza.


----------



## Sor Capanna (Mar 4, 2011)

Wonderful photos of My City!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

128.










129.










130.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

131. Trevi fountain.










132. Piazza Navona.










133.


----------



## vicius (May 17, 2014)

city ​​seems to be impaired by the extensive buildings made of stone and clay


----------



## Basnix (Sep 25, 2012)

I love it all. Great work!


----------

